# 120 with 30 gallon sump



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

A little closer every day to getting it up and ready. Tank is four foot with homemade stand and herbie overflow. I picked up a amazing light off deepred and a nice l skimmer from "the guy". Im taking my friends rock and all his livestock as soon as im ready.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't wait to see some pictures. I've been gathering all the pieces for my set up as well.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

yay another salt tank !!!!!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*little teaser*

Pic of some of the rock and sump ill work on pics with fish


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Ive rehomed a few of my friends fish a yellow and naso tang and a hawkfish but not the hawkfish I want. My wife wants a dogface because they look like our dog but im not to keen.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*update*

Loving my new tank. I have a full quarantine for stocking and a somewhat specific stock list


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Are those moorish idols?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

No they are angels


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good. I like the angels


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

dino said:


> Loving my new tank. I have a full quarantine for stocking and a somewhat specific stock list


Is that some lucky bamboo in there? Seeing how much effort it takes to kill it?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Ya the bamboo was just there for a day


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Got a few things I never kept in my reef like hermits, tuxedo urchine, pistol shrimp


----------

